# Bhopal, 1984-2009



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

Από το tvxs. 25.000 θάνατοι. Κάθε μέρα μια φωτογραφία, σύνολο 30:


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2009)

1979: Θρη Μάιλ 'Αιλαντ*
1981: AIDS
1984: Μποπάλ
1986: Tσάλεντζερ
1986: Τσερνομπίλ
1989: Έξον Βαλντέζ

Μια δεκαετία που η τεχνολογία μας απέτυχε πλήρως και που καταστρέψαμε περιβάλλον και ανθρωπους. 

* χωρίς άμεσα θύματα, αλλα με μεγάλη επίδραση στην πυρηνική τεχνολογία


----------



## stathis (Nov 4, 2009)

Η εμφάνιση του AIDS ήταν τεχνολογική αποτυχία;
Επίσης, θα έλεγα ότι δεν έχει αποτύχει η ίδια η τεχνολογία, αλλά η διαχείρισή της, μια και μερικές τουλάχιστον από τις παραπάνω καταστροφές ήταν προϊόντα ανθρώπινου λάθους, κακών εκτιμήσεων, μη τήρησης των προβλεπομένων κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

stathis said:


> Η εμφάνιση του AIDS ήταν τεχνολογική αποτυχία;



Μία από τις ερμηνείες για την εμφάνισή του είναι ότι στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 χρησιμοποιήθηκε από υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο ή άγνοια το αίμα πιθήκων μολυσμένων με τον ιό για την παρασκευή εμβολίων για τον πληθυσμό της Δυτικής Αφρικής.


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2009)

Ξέχασα να βάλω το URL του ιστότοπου με όλες, και τις 30 φωτογραφίες, μία την ημέρα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2009)

stathis said:


> Η εμφάνιση του AIDS ήταν τεχνολογική αποτυχία;/QUOTE]
> Ήταν ιατρικό σοκ- αρρώστια καινούργια, θανατηφόρα, μεταδοτική και χωρίς θεραπεία (τοτε). Ενω μόλις λίγα χρόνια νωρίτερα είχε εξαληφθεί η ευλογία κι άλλες σοβαρές αρρωστιες. Κατεβασε μερικά σκαλοπάτια την αλαζονεία μας
> 
> 
> ...


----------

